# Tuna, snapper, and ajs oct 8



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

left shoreline around 530 with my dad chris (private pilot) my dad and one of his buddies. cleared the pass and was greeted with calm seas for once,







at about 11miles out we stopped and picked uip two decetn bonito for bait later then headed south again. Passed the edge and saw some tuna busting so we put the spread out and 5 min later pop......zzzzzz so chris grabs it and gets his first blackfin ever:thumbup:







. As we were about to find out this was going to become the rioutine for the day...kinda, long story short my dad got another bft then we got a double hook up and put two more in the box. so now we have 4 bft and are still chasing the schools but they just wont eat and their throwing up like 1-2" bait fish so what do me and chris do....break out the trout set ups. chris had his stradic and carrot stick and i had my conquer and american....man if you want to have some fun use your trout setup for some tuna. well it was hard to get them to eat our jigs but we ended up getting 3 skipjack tuna on the light tackle the biggest being 19 lbs:blink:







. 

justin the other guy that was out with us joined the light tackle fun and whooped him a nice skippy

















. buy now were all kinda tired from running circles around the boat with these tuna wooping our buts on the light tackle so we head in to a barge and get 6 of those endangered fish also had a very nice captain of the "blue runner" out of pcola run up on us and drift with its anchor lterally 4 ft from our boat i duno i guess you just cant fix stupid. but after that chris who was jigging the whole time finally got a keeper aj then at the same time i got a nice keeper







....it was an amazing day on the water and i know i left tons out but i will post pics as soon as i figure out the new forum bc i havent posted a report with pics in it yet but im sure chris will post a few pics and maybe a vid or two.









just click the pic and it will take you to the vid of me sticking one of the blackfin.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool man! Click on the picture icon to add pics, but you may have to re-size them before hand if they are high resolution. Try doing just one and see if it works.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i did but a box pops up asking for the url


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Scroll down to where there is a box that says 
"Manage Attachments"
Click on that and it will lead you through adding pictures etc...


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

pics added and i must say they are pretty good pics


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that was a fun trip! I'll try and add some pics/video


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

dude that vid is soooooo sick hahaha i didnt know you got it that good


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like a great day on the Gulf! Tks for the report and pics...john


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

great catch!! I have tried to catch bft on a troll but I must be using the wrong lure. You seem like you got it figured out!! any tips?


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

specslayer said:


> pics added and i must say they are pretty good pics



yeah! that was a nice shot and a nice catch too.. lol!


----------

